# Quick recommendation. 60mm roller cutter. Fiskars. Titanium blade.



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I wasn't sure quite where to put this. I figured it'd probably be best for us newer to band cutting. I've been using a 45mm vertical roller cutter for a little while now. I went ahead and picked up one of these and I'm so glad I did. I'm not sure if it's the greater surface area or the design, or the titanium blade but this thing cuts through latex like butter. Granted I only spent 3 bucks on my other one but trust me, don't mess around ruining latex and frustrating yourself, just go straight for the 60mm. Not only does it cut better but the design makes it safer to use. Cuts leather like a champ too! Two up!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I agree the 60mm blade size is where it's at! Much easier to use when cutting bands using a template, seem to last longer too. Like you said cut leather nicely as well. Though I have 2 different cutters, one for latex and when the blades dull a bit they go on the leather cutter


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m in roller cutter heaven over here. I’m like, what else can I cut?!?! Forgot to buy extra blades though so I’d better take it slowly lol.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I got one but it bottomed out on some of my band cutting templates and it wouldn't cut all the way through when cutting thicker/double stacked latex.

I have the 5 mm thick templates from slingshooting.com.

I saw a hack online to grind down a bit of the plastic guard on the cutter, but I have yet to do it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I got one but it bottomed out on some of my band cutting templates and it wouldn't cut all the way through when cutting thicker/double stacked latex.
> 
> I have the 5 mm thick templates from slingshooting.com.
> 
> I saw a hack online to grind down a bit of the plastic guard on the cutter, but I have yet to do it.


That's an excellent point. I can see how it could do that on some of the thicker templates for sure. Hadn't thought about that. You have a lot of clearance to the left if using a straight edge but not much on the right. I had looked at that as a safety benefit but it would totally interfere if you had to cut into a slot. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

